# Calabria torna nel 2023. La situazione infortuni.



## admin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, ad oggi sono ben nove i giocatori del Milan fuori per infortunio. Gli ultimi, ieri, sono stati Calabria, Kjaer e Saele. Tutti e tre in attesa di esami strumentali che verranno effettuati lunedì. Calabria, ha accusato un problema al flessore. Dovrà fermarsi almeno un mese. Rientrerà nel 2023. Per Saele si spera in una distorsione e non in qualcosa di più serio.

Messias torna col Chelsea o contro la Juve

Origi rientro previsto alla prossima giornata.


----------



## danjr (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ad oggi sono ben nove i giocatori del Milan fuori per infortunio. Gli ultimi, ieri, sono stati Calabria, Kjaer e Saele. Tutti e tre in attesa di esami strumentali che verranno effettuati lunedì. Calabria, ha accusato un problema al flessore. Dovrà fermarsi almeno un mese. Rientrerà nel 2023. Per Saele si spera in una distorsione e non in qualcosa di più serio.


Bene, tanto secondo molti è il più scarso della rosa! ci accorgeremo del suo valore ora…


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ad oggi sono ben nove i giocatori del Milan fuori per infortunio. Gli ultimi, ieri, sono stati Calabria, Kjaer e Saele. Tutti e tre in attesa di esami strumentali che verranno effettuati lunedì. Calabria, ha accusato un problema al flessore. Dovrà fermarsi almeno un mese. Rientrerà nel 2023. Per Saele si spera in una distorsione e non in qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Messias torna col Chelsea o contro la Juve
> 
> Origi rientro previsto alla prossima giornata.


.


----------



## Gamma (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ad oggi sono ben nove i giocatori del Milan fuori per infortunio. Gli ultimi, ieri, sono stati Calabria, Kjaer e Saele. Tutti e tre in attesa di esami strumentali che verranno effettuati lunedì. Calabria, ha accusato un problema al flessore. Dovrà fermarsi almeno un mese. Rientrerà nel 2023. Per Saele si spera in una distorsione e non in qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Messias torna col Chelsea o contro la Juve
> 
> Origi rientro previsto alla prossima giornata.


Peccato per Calabria, mi era sembrato anche in palla ieri fino all'uscita.
Dest si giocherà le sue carte e sono sicuro che, tempo qualche partita, farà molto bene.

Mercoledì vedremo Sandrino con la fascia al braccio in Champions League.

Peccato perdere il nostro top player da Champions.


----------



## mil77 (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ad oggi sono ben nove i giocatori del Milan fuori per infortunio. Gli ultimi, ieri, sono stati Calabria, Kjaer e Saele. Tutti e tre in attesa di esami strumentali che verranno effettuati lunedì. Calabria, ha accusato un problema al flessore. Dovrà fermarsi almeno un mese. Rientrerà nel 2023. Per Saele si spera in una distorsione e non in qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Messias torna col Chelsea o contro la Juve
> 
> Origi rientro previsto alla prossima giornata.


Se l'infortunio è di un mese, torna a inizio novembre. E prima della sosta ci sono 4 partite


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2022)

bene x messias


----------



## Tobi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Bisogna iniziare a far entrare Thiaw nei meccanismi purtroppo Kjaer fisicamente non dà garanzie, abbiamo un solo terzino destro insieme all'adattabile Kalulu


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se l'infortunio è di un mese, torna a inizio novembre. E prima della sosta ci sono 4 partite



Mancano una quarantina di giorni alla sosta, uno stiramento al flessore (minimo di parla di stiramento) stai fuori proprio 40 giorni, quindi...


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ad oggi sono ben nove i giocatori del Milan fuori per infortunio. Gli ultimi, ieri, sono stati Calabria, Kjaer e Saele. Tutti e tre in attesa di esami strumentali che verranno effettuati lunedì. Calabria, ha accusato un problema al flessore. Dovrà fermarsi almeno un mese. Rientrerà nel 2023. Per Saele si spera in una distorsione e non in qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Messias torna col Chelsea o contro la Juve
> 
> Origi rientro previsto alla prossima giornata.


.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ad oggi sono ben nove i giocatori del Milan fuori per infortunio. Gli ultimi, ieri, sono stati Calabria, Kjaer e Saele. Tutti e tre in attesa di esami strumentali che verranno effettuati lunedì. Calabria, ha accusato un problema al flessore. Dovrà fermarsi almeno un mese. Rientrerà nel 2023. Per Saele si spera in una distorsione e non in qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Messias torna col Chelsea o contro la Juve
> 
> Origi rientro previsto alla prossima giornata.


io direi che è ora di provare qualcosa tipo 3-4-2-1, partendo da un 4-3-3 magari
quindi Theo e Kalulu terzini, e dentro anche Pobega a centrocampo


----------



## ROQ (2 Ottobre 2022)

Vediamo di fare necessità virtù, anche se preferivo non fare esperimenti contro Chelsea e Juve. Dest/ballo-tomori-thiaw/kalulu-kalulu/dest
ci siamo ancora


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Con tutti sti infortuni la vedo veramente dura


----------



## Igniorante (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ribadisco, lasciar perdere le due col Chelsea e guardare al campionato.
Basta infortuni e giocatori spompati quando la rosa è così corta.


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io direi che è ora di provare qualcosa tipo 3-4-2-1, partendo da un 4-3-3 magari
> quindi Theo e Kalulu terzini, e dentro anche Pobega a centrocampo


Kalulu Kjaer Tomori
Dest Isma Tonali Theo
CDK Leao
Origi

Sulla carta non cambia nulla, è sempre lo stesso 4231 ma adesso abbiamo bisogno di far entrare nelle rotazioni anche Vranckx, Thiaw e Adli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Kalulu Kjaer Tomori
> Dest Isma Tonali Theo
> CDK Leao
> Origi
> ...



Con Giroud al posto del somaro/monco Origi sarebbe perfetta.
Se Rebic non si rompe ancora, in alcune partite potrebbe partire addirittura titolare.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ribadisco, il lato positivo di questi infortuni potrebbe essere che Pioli sarà costretto a gettare nella mischia elementi come Thiaw, Vranckx e Adli e magari scopriamo di avere altri gioiellini in una rosa più lunga di quanto pensassimo, come fu nel caso di Kalulu anno scorso...


----------



## unbreakable (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ad oggi sono ben nove i giocatori del Milan fuori per infortunio. Gli ultimi, ieri, sono stati Calabria, Kjaer e Saele. Tutti e tre in attesa di esami strumentali che verranno effettuati lunedì. Calabria, ha accusato un problema al flessore. Dovrà fermarsi almeno un mese. Rientrerà nel 2023. Per Saele si spera in una distorsione e non in qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Messias torna col Chelsea o contro la Juve
> 
> Origi rientro previsto alla prossima giornata.


Non voglio essere caattivo ma certi calciatori ormai sai che mancheranno 2 3 4 mesi..sono predisposti a infortunarsi..Calabria florenzi kjaer..sempre loro..per carità gratitudine immensa, ma abbiamo pure bisogno di giocatori sani..poi stavolta la colpa è pure del mister cge sapeva che kjaer e Calabria non stavano bene..cosa li ha schierati a fare? Poi gratitudine per tutto sia chiaro, ma qualche ragionamento è giusto farlo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Situazione veramente ridicola, non so se ce la faremo a tenere botta ,temo che la stagione andrà a put..ne per questi motivi


----------



## Giangy (2 Ottobre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Bisogna iniziare a far entrare Thiaw nei meccanismi purtroppo Kjaer fisicamente non dà garanzie, abbiamo un solo terzino destro insieme all'adattabile Kalulu


Si esatto, però non capisco il motivo perché non gioca ancora... Forse Pioli vorrebbe prima un inserimento graduale, un po come fatto con Kalulu due anni fa. Altrimenti non saprei. Lo stesso non capisco per Adli.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Ottobre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Bene, tanto secondo molti è il più scarso della rosa! ci accorgeremo del suo valore ora…


Per me era,e' e restera' un calciatore mediocre,poi ovviamente nell'emergenza in cui siamo sarebbe servito,ma il giudizio tecnico non cambia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io direi che è ora di provare qualcosa tipo 3-4-2-1, partendo da un 4-3-3 magari
> quindi Theo e Kalulu terzini, e dentro anche Pobega a centrocampo


Io mi domando se le guardate le,partite del Milan.

Detto che in impostazione partiamo sempre con 3 dietro con Theo é Messias esterni e poi Calabria che ogni tanto si stacca dalla linea difensiva, 

In fase difensiva giochiamo uno contro uno a tutto campo. Che senso ha metterne 5 dietro se poi gli avvalersi é grasso che cola se ne hanno 4 nella nostra metá campo e spesso con una sola punta?

Giocare 3-5-2 significa rinunciare a fare pressing offensivo,msedersi dietro e giocare in contropiede. Come l’Inter senza il fisico dell’Inter.

Un bellissimo modo per buttare alle ortiche la stagione.

Piuttosto metto Mirante esterno.


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

non capisco una cosa:

Lautaro ha avuto lo stesso problema di Kjaer al flessore ieri

il danese viene dato fuori già da ieri sera per la champions, prima ancora di fare un esame specifico, mentre l'argentino è "da valutare per il Barcelona"

come è possibile a parità di situazione ?
è d'acciaio il loro e di cristallo il nostro ?


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ad oggi sono ben nove i giocatori del Milan fuori per infortunio. Gli ultimi, ieri, sono stati Calabria, Kjaer e Saele. Tutti e tre in attesa di esami strumentali che verranno effettuati lunedì. Calabria, ha accusato un problema al flessore. Dovrà fermarsi almeno un mese. Rientrerà nel 2023. Per Saele si spera in una distorsione e non in qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Messias torna col Chelsea o contro la Juve
> 
> Origi rientro previsto alla prossima giornata.


Sì era capito già da come aveva reagito ieri. 

Adesso vedremo Dest di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io direi che è ora di provare qualcosa tipo 3-4-2-1, partendo da un 4-3-3 magari
> quindi Theo e Kalulu terzini, e dentro anche Pobega a centrocampo


Ieri Krunic non ha giocato ala sostituendo Saele, mi pare abbia giocato più da mezzala che da ala e sulla fascia c’era solo Kalulu. Mi aspetto qualcosa di simile per le prossime partite


----------



## Ambrole (2 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per me era,e' e restera' un calciatore mediocre,poi ovviamente nell'emergenza in cui siamo sarebbe servito,ma il giudizio tecnico non cambia.


È un giocatore di alto valore, completo, affidabile, con tanta cazzimma. Il downgrade da lui a dest è enorme


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, ad oggi sono ben nove i giocatori del Milan fuori per infortunio. Gli ultimi, ieri, sono stati Calabria, Kjaer e Saele. Tutti e tre in attesa di esami strumentali che verranno effettuati lunedì. Calabria, ha accusato un problema al flessore. Dovrà fermarsi almeno un mese. Rientrerà nel 2023. Per Saele si spera in una distorsione e non in qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Messias torna col Chelsea o contro la Juve
> 
> Origi rientro previsto alla prossima giornata.



E' un disastro perdere uno dei più in palla in questo inizio di stagione.
Kalulu serve al centro, Tomori no sta dando garanzie e Kjaer è fragile...

Su Dest alzo un velo pietoso.
Situazione veramente preoccupante.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> È un giocatore di alto valore, completo, affidabile, con tanta cazzimma. Il downgrade da lui a dest è enorme


Pensiero tuo,non accetto che mi si venga a criticare un mio personale parere,per me in un mondo giusto non giocherebbe che in Eccellenza,abbiamo 2 idee diverse di giocatore completo,ma se il mio giudizio non aggrada passare oltre,grazie.


----------

